# Sind Lady´s aus Sachsen / Dresden auch hier



## raceface.dd (1. April 2010)

Hi Girls,

was mir immer so auf den Touren bei uns auffällt ist, dass relativ wenig weibliche Bikerinnen unterwegs sind. Für mich stellt sich daher die Frage ob das schöne Sachenland überhaupt über Bikerinnen verfügt.

Also wer von Euch aus Sachsen kommt und auch in Sachsen radelt kann sich hier ja mal zu Wort melden.

Schön wäre zu wissen aus welcher Ecke Ihr seid und was ihr so fahrt.

Bin mal gespannt.

LG & Frohe Ostern


----------



## leuchte7 (1. April 2010)

Hallo, Girls!
Natürlich gibt es in Sachsen auch Bikerinnen - aber wahrscheinlich sind wir eine seltene Gattung
Ich komme aus dem Raum Mittweida, Kreis Mittelsachsen, fahre zur Zeit ein Morewood, habe noch ein Cannondale in der Garage stehen. Ich fahre gern im Wald und meide Straßen. Da ich meist nur mit Männern unterwegs bin, freue ich mich über deine berechtigte Frage. 
Vielleicht kann man (frau) sich ja mal zu einer gemeinsamen Tour treffen, geplant ist dieses Jahr bei mir eine ganze Menge. 

Bin gespannt, ob es noch mehr von uns gibt! 

leuchte7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raceface.dd (1. April 2010)

immerhin eine


----------



## Iselz (4. April 2010)

neee, hier gibts noch mehr ;-)
sind zumindest noch ein paar hier angemeldet zwecks winterpokal... aber auch so fallen mir zumindest 3 weitere ein. bis februar war ich auch in dd, bin jetzt aber nach c weitergezogen... wenn du in dd jemanden suchst, dann kannst du auch mal bei www.cielab.org vorbei gucken... 

lg iselz


----------



## leuchte7 (19. April 2010)

Hallo liebe Bikefreundinnen,
für den Sonntag, den 25.4.2010 habe ich einen Tourenvorschlag:

Wir treffen uns 8.30 Uhr auf dem Netto-Parkplatz in Augustusburg am Ortsausgang in Richtung Waldkirchen. Pünktlich 9.00 Uhr starten wir Richtung Süden und wollen so gegen Mittag im Forsthaus Frenzel eintreffen. Dort können wir gemütlich pausieren oder vor dem Mittag noch eine kleine Trailrunde um das Forsthaus drehen und dann gegen 13.00 Uhr wieder nach Augustusburg zurückfahren.
Dabei haben wir die Möglichkeit, sehr flott über den Flöhatal-Radweg zu cruisen oder aber noch ein paar schöne Trails mit den entsprechenden Höhenmetern mitzunehmen. 
Wir sind 2 Guides, so können wir bei Bedarf die Gruppe auch mal teilen. 

Streckenlänge: ca.40km
Unkostenbeitrag: 5/Person

Über weibliche Unterstützung würde ich mich sehr freueneine schöne Gelegenheit, andere MTB-Liebhaberinnen mal kennenzulernen!

leuchte7


----------



## Iselz (19. April 2010)

Hehe, 
wir sind wahrscheinlich auch dabei, aber aus der anderen Richtung kommen - da treffen wir uns sozusagen in der Mitte 
Ich freu mich!


----------



## dubbel (19. April 2010)

raceface.dd schrieb:


> Sind *Lady´s* aus Sachsen / Dresden auch hier


----------



## leuchte7 (19. April 2010)

@Iselz: welche Richtung meinst du - oben, unten, nördlich,..

Liebe Grüße
leuchte7


----------



## Iselz (19. April 2010)

ahrgg, sorry, dachte du kommst aus dresden... habsch mich verguckt (wobei augustusburg wäre ja auch nicht ganz die mitte zwischen c und dd )


----------

